# Best way to transport geckos?



## strchrstph (Apr 16, 2009)

After 4 years at University I've just got my dream job, problem is I've got to move from Southampton to Scotland! It's an 11 hour drive and I need some advice on transporting my leopard gecko and my crested gecko. Problem will obviously be temperature regulation, would be grateful for any help.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It`s a long drive, but ppl transport reps such distances - even a lot longer - often and it doesn`t pose too many problems, so try not to worry too much.
What I`d advise, is getting hold of a couple of good sized poly boxes, then put your leos (and can only assume the same with cresties tbh) inside a snug fitting tub - such as a cricket box or equivalent (to stop them slipping all over the place whilst in transit). Put kitchen roll in the bottom of the crix box so they have extra grip, and to mop up the inevitable poop. Then secure the individual tubs inside the poly box with crunched newspaper - or similar material to secure these tubs in place. Obv, don`t forget the airholes in all the containers.
If you`re worried about the temp, it may be worth getting hold of a disposable 12 or 24 hour heatpad (loads of places sell them, just google them, or go on e-bay). They provide a gentle, underbelly heat source with no chance of over heating. Make sure this goes up against the crix box or whatever you use, inside the poly box. The polybox will also keep the majority of heat in, and also acts as a cushion against any knocks or bangs.
Leos at least, are pretty hardy things, and will take a drop in temp if it`s only for a limited period - they just slow down a tad, though with the heatpad, the heat in the car and given the time of year, that shouldn`t be a problem at all.


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

I don't envy anyone who has an 11 hour drive ahead of them! I'd go with what funky1 said. You might find the heatpacks labelled as handwarmers in walking/outdoor type shops.


----------



## strchrstph (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I'm not looking forward to this move, I'd be devastated if something happened to my little guys!


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

i dont think anyone would enjoy the drive tbh! but yeah pretty much the best advice already given.

you can probably get a poly box from a fish monger


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

funky1 has pretty much covered it, but I would advise putting the leo in one poly-box and the crestie in a different one (not sure if this is what you ment anyway funky1?) as you're trying to keep the leo at a warm temp then place a heatpad inside, but with the crestie overheating may be a problem. I would be tempted to trial the poly-box with nothing in and check after a few hours to see what sort of temp it has, and if it is too hot, perhaps placing a chilled bottle of water inside wrapped in an old teatowl / pillow case to stop your crestie from overheating.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i personally wouldn't bother too much about the heat. You're going to be in the car yourself so unless you fill it with ice and like to freeze while you drive, there shouldn't be a problem with the heat. If it's at a comfortable heat for you and passengers then it'll be fine for the critters.


----------

